# Cute rat candy



## Hannah7banana7 (Dec 11, 2014)

So I was at food city today and I saw this candy:













Its a jelly belly candy  
On the side it has care instructions--->




















in the third pic in red letters it says "SEE CARD INSIDE FOR FUN FACTS ABOUT RATS" 

i thought it was super cute and i thought that you guys might want to see!
-Hannah


----------

